# The Shape of Justification



## AV1611 (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anyone written a critique of this?


----------



## yeutter (Feb 5, 2007)

*N. T. Wright & Justification*

I have not seen a proper critique. I wish the Rt. Revd. Paul Barnett or the Rt. Revd. Peter Jensen would write one.


----------

